# Made this decal for my buddy's car...



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

(Mods please delete if this is too inappropriate)










Mine will have the appropriate colors


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

That is pure golden. How much did it cost you to get that made?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

THEFILLTER said:


> That is pure golden. How much did it cost you to get that made?


I own a sign shop. So... Nothing 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

rofl, that's wicked. Hey, how much trouble would it be to get the normal android dude? I want to put on my truck for the hell of it. Most decals I see run around $3-6, which ain't a big deal to me really.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> rofl, that's wicked. Hey, how much trouble would it be to get the normal android dude? I want to put on my truck for the hell of it. Most decals I see run around $3-6, which ain't a big deal to me really.


Decals that cheap are usually mass produced, cheap vinyl & small. I'm set up more for larger custom signs with quality materials, for businesses.

Edit: I'll pm you though.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

That's too funny lol. How much would it be to get a custom decal done from you bro?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

That's funny. I'd put that on my car just to piss off some of the people I know who are Apple iSheep.


----------



## Jrmiller (Dec 20, 2012)

haha to good. i mean i have been a mac user for a long time but id never come within a mile of an iphone.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I would love to have one of these! Can we get a thread going for a group buy? :3


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Better hope apple doesn't sue ya lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

it looks awsome i want one i to own a sticker shop can u send me your creations


----------

